
google.com/killer-robots.txt - netgusto
https://www.google.com/killer-robots.txt
======
mkagenius
> Copying from the post 2 years back

For those who missed this story: Its the 20 year anniversary of the robots.txt
file. The new Google Easter Egg robots.txt was uploaded recently, on the
anniversary of the Robots.txt file. You can access the new Robots file at
google.com/killer-robots.txt. The new File Reads as: User-Agent: T-1000 User-
Agent: T-800 Disallow: /+LarryPage Disallow: /+SergeyBrin T-1000 and T-800 are
the different versions of Terminators for the movie series, The Terminator.<br
/>Here its telling these two killer robots to not kill the Google founders,
Larry Page and Sergey Brin. Pun Intended. Now Larry & Sergey are safe enough.

------
pella
"User-agent: *

Disallow: /

Disallow: /harming/humans

Disallow: /ignoring/human/orders

Disallow: /harm/to/self

"
[http://mirrors.webfusion.com/robots.txt](http://mirrors.webfusion.com/robots.txt)

------
grahamburger
So that's why they sold Boston Dynamics ... bots came gunning for number 1
(and 2)

------
ericzawo
It's funny until it isn't!

------
bcg1

        Disallow: /
    

FTFY

~~~
Semiapies
They also need to add more user-agents, at least if you include the last two
movies.

------
nxzero
Google.com/humans.txt

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11498672](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11498672)

------
edoceo
But not the T-101?

------
cloudjacker
wut

------
rman666
Scary!

